# Mavs and Wizards talking trade?



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Mavs-Wizards Trade Talk: Tax Relief For Talent

*Dallas Wants Butler And Haywood, Counters McGrady Offer With Thoughts On 'Cap Hell' Escape 

By Mike Fisher and David Lord -- DB.com*

We are reading tea leaves. Listening to the whispers. And digging for logical fits. And here’s what we know:

The Mavs continue to chase Washington’s Caron Butler … have competition for him … and know that for a Josh Howard-for-Butler trade to really qualify as a big score, they need to get center Brendan Haywood back, too.

Meanwhile, there are three debate points as the Mavs and the Wizards continue to negotiate: 

*Dallas is offering tax relief, expiring contracts and an escape from Cap Hell.

*Washington is interested but as enough other suitors that it is trying to also pry loose some talent.

More


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

This might even be the best deal the Wizards can get, but they aren't going to jump at strict cap relief offers until the last minute. They can play like they've been offered every expiring in the league in the hopes that a team will be desperate and actually offer a young building block. Time will tell how it'll play, but my god I'm drooling at the Mavericks with Haywood and Butler. They might be better than the Nuggets.

How do you counter a 23 million dollar expiring with expirings though, bad headline.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Dre™ said:


> How do you counter a 23 million dollar expiring with expirings though, bad headline.





> ITEM: If Houston is the competition, and it’s a two-team deal, Tracy McGrady's contract -- while a huge expiring -- actually makes it next to impossible for Washington to get any tax relief, because they'd be getting such a big current salary in such a deal.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


Tax relief in addition to the expirings would be the key.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

OK I see that.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

> Wizards near completion of trade that sends Caron Butler and DeShawn Stevenson to Dallas for Josh Howard and one other player, source says.
> 
> The Wiz and Mavs still discussing whether Quinton Ross or Tim Thomas will go Washington with Howard, league source says.
> 
> Yahoo reported overnight that trade was in advanced talks but Dallas backed away for a bit. Mavs returned to today to get it done.


Deal is good as done as Aldridge and Woj are reporting. Good deal for the Wiz and even better for the ECF as the Celts dont sniff Butler.


----------

